# Headlamp



## pinkpanda3310 (Dec 20, 2020)

After sending this light to Japan I got  a request from my niece to make a headlamp.

I started with a heatsink and some components and went from there....


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Dec 20, 2020)

Doh!


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry i'm having issues trying to get some of the pics to show

Nevermind.  I can see all pics on my phone...!?


----------



## Aukai (Dec 20, 2020)

Impressive


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks really good and bright!   Nice work

Tim


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks.  Yeh, headlamps don't really need to be all that bright for practical use.  This one has thermal ramping so you don't end up with a branding iron on your forehead :-D


----------



## brino (Dec 20, 2020)

Excellent work!

-brino


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 20, 2020)

nice! What driver did you use? Are the 3 leds in parallel or series?

I need to make a new head lamp as I think I must have left my last one on the engine of my friend's car after doing some work on it  It'll be a fun project when I get round to it.


----------



## aliva (Dec 20, 2020)

now you need sunglasses to cut the glare


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Dec 20, 2020)

Leds are in parallel.  Driver is a TA driver running Narsil, assembled and sold by Lexel.

Thanks guys


----------



## brino (Dec 20, 2020)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> I need to make a new head lamp as I think I must have left my last one on the engine of my friend's car after doing some work on it



passenger to friend: do you smell something?
friend to passenger: No. I'm sure it's nothing.

-brino


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 20, 2020)

ooh, that's cool, he makes some nice drivers. I have a rear bike light that uses 3 red XP-E in parallel - it's proper bright and the battery lasts a good long time.

Brino - I'm hoping that it's just hiding under a pile of crap in my garage, but I've looked a couple of times and haven't found it  Shame as it was a really nice DIY job. Just have to make the new one better to make up for it.


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm definitely interested in seeing your efforts


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll definitely post it up - have to finish up my wife's christmas present first and then my SB lathe project


----------

